# Some cool gold pictures



## jimdoc (Jan 25, 2010)

This is a link from coinflation.com. Some cool pictures.
Looks like 24K Mickey has some relatives.
Jim

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/01/gold.html


----------



## Noxx (Jan 25, 2010)

notice picture 9.


```
Pedro Linares uses a calculator to determine how much the company he works for, Fast Cash Gold Parties, will pay for the gold jewelry that he is weighing
```

that's right, the calculator indicated zero


----------



## 61 silverman (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes I DO AGREE MICKEY IS CHALLENGED !! and surpassed.. picture # 1 what a chunk of gold...many nice pictures on there thanks for the link... Mark


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 3, 2010)

Mark,
Mickey would have fit into that group of pictures nicely. But you are right about picture #1. That is the one I would want, it's such an awesome doorstop, or paperweight.
Jim


----------



## 61 silverman (Feb 8, 2010)

Door-stop too which MANSION .... LOL


----------

